
The Perfect Desktop - Linux Mint 5 Elyssa R1 - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-linux-mint-5-elyssa-r1
======
swombat
What makes this particular distro "the perfect desktop"??

~~~
rtf
I use Mint. It's Ubuntu plus a better initial configuration and some custom
desktop tools. My first impression of it, some years ago, was that it was the
first distro I had used that correctly played back all my movies out of the
box.

